# Umformung von 2 Sätzen



## venenum

Hallo, Leute!
 
Ich muss eine Prüfung vorbereiten, und ich habe ein paar Aufgaben, in deren Lösung ich nicht sicher bin. Ich würde sehr dankbar sein, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.
 
Ich brauche die Paraphrase des folgenden Satzes, uneingeleitet mit _... noch so ..._
_ _
_Der junge Mann fährt gut, aber seine Freundin ist die bessere Skiläuferin._
 
Und die Paraphrase dieses Satzes, auch uneingeleitet, mit _... auch..._
 
_Die Probleme sind groß, aber wir müssen den Termin einhalten._
 
Ich weiß, dass ich jetzt meinen eigenen Versuch anbieten sollte, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich diese Sätze auf die vorgegebene Weise umformen könnte. 
Danke für ihre Hilfe.
 
Poison


----------



## Kajjo

Ich verstehe Dein Problem mit diesen Sätzen! Sprachen zu lernen, ist etwas so Schönes, warum müssen die Lehrmethoden so absurd sein?

Hast Du gelöste Beispielsätze, die das Prinzip verdeutlichen könnten? Dann würden wir vielleicht erkennen, wie stark sich der Inhalt des Satzes ändern darf. Mir fallen so auch keine guten, genau gleichwertigen Sätze ein. Was immer ich mit den vorgebenen "noch so" oder "auch" bilde, hat eine leicht abweichende Bedeutung.

Mögliche Lösungen wären:

_Auch wenn der junge Mann noch so gut fährt, seine Freundin ist die bessere Skiläuferin.

Auch wenn die Probleme groß sind, müssen wir den Termin einhalten.
_
Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Das wird es wohl sein, Kajjo. Nur die Wortfolge in dem ersten Satz kommt mir komisch vor.



> Auch wenn der junge Mann noch so gut fährt, seine Freundin ist die bessere Skiläuferin.


Sollte es nicht sein:

_Auch wenn der junge Mann noch so gut fährt, __*ist* __seine Freundin die bessere Skiläuferin.

?

_


----------



## Kajjo

Hm. Für mich klingt der Satz absolut natürlich.

_Sie ist die bessere Läuferin.
Sie ist die bessere Läuferin, auch wenn er noch so gut fährt.
Auch wenn er noch so gut fährt, sie ist die bessere Läuferin.
_
Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> Sollte es nicht sein:
> 
> _Auch wenn der junge Mann noch so gut fährt, __*ist* __seine Freundin die bessere Skiläuferin.
> 
> ?
> _



Stell Dir den Satz so vor:

_ 			 				Auch wenn der junge Mann noch so gut fährt: seine Freundin ist die bessere Skiläuferin.
_


----------



## venenum

Andere ähnliche Umformungen sehen so aus:

Es ist gleichgültig, wann und wo ich ihn treffe - er spricht immer nur von sich selbst (w-immer)
_Wann und wo immer ich ihn treffe, spricht er nur von sich selbst._

Sie ist jung und unerfahren, aber sie erfüllt alle Aufgaben aufs Beste. (Und wenn...)
_Und wenn sie jung und unerfahren ist, erfüllt sie alle Aufgaben aufs Beste._

Hoffentlich klärt das die Aufgabe ein bisschen.

Poison


----------



## heidita

venenum said:


> Andere ähnliche Umformungen sehen so aus:
> 
> Es ist gleichgültig, wann und wo ich ihn treffe- er spricht immer nur von sich selbst (w-immer)
> _Wann und wo immer ich ihn treffe, spricht er nur von sich selbst.eventuell auch: es spricht nur...?_
> 
> Sie ist jung und unerfahren, aber sie erfüllt alle Aufgaben aufs Beste. (Und wenn...)
> _Und wenn sie noch so jung und unerfahren ist, erfüllt sie (doch) alle Aufgaben aufs Beste._
> 
> Hoffentlich klärt das die Aufgabe ein bisschen.
> 
> Poison


 
Ein paar Tippfehler. 

DER zweite Satz müsste mit _noch so_ sein.


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:


> Hm. Für mich klingt der Satz absolut natürlich.
> 
> _Sie ist die bessere Läuferin.
> Sie ist die bessere Läuferin, auch wenn er noch so gut fährt.
> Auch wenn er noch so gut fährt, sie ist die bessere Läuferin.
> _
> Kajjo


Wie gut er auch immer ist, sie ist besser. - So lernt man es in den Deutschkursen.

Mit dem "auch wenn" dürfte es sich genauso verhalten, oder?

Jana


----------



## venenum

Jana337 said:


> Wie gut er auch immer ist, sie ist besser. - So lernt man es in den Deutschkursen.
> 
> Mit dem "auch wenn" dürfte es sich genauso verhalten, oder?
> 
> Jana


 
So lernt man doch in Kursen... 
Wenn man Deutsch studiert, sind das besondere Qualen. Die Syntax des zusamengesetzten Satzes bringt mich um!!!!!!!

Jetzt, meine liebe Freunde, habe ich (endlich) einen sinnvollen Vorschlag: 

_Der junge Mann fährt gut, aber seine Freundin ist die bessere Skiläuferin._

Fährt der junge Mann auch noch so gut, ist seine Freundin die bessere Skiläuferin. 


_Die Probleme sind groß, aber wir müssen den Termin einhalten._

Sind die Probleme auch groß, (so) müssen wir den Termin einhalten.


Das habe ich endlich (nach ein paar Syntaxbücher) gefunden. 
Geht das?


----------



## heidita

venenum said:


> So lernt man doch in Kursen...
> Wenn man Deutsch studiert, sind das besondere Qualen. Die Syntax des zusamengesetzten Satzes bringt mich um!!!!!!!
> 
> Jetzt, meine liebe Freunde, habe ich (endlich) einen sinnvollen Vorschlag:
> 
> _Der junge Mann fährt gut, aber seine Freundin ist die bessere Skiläuferin._
> 
> Fährt der junge Mann auch noch so gut, ist seine Freundin ist die bessere Skiläuferin.
> 
> ...ist seine Freundin doch die bessere....
> 
> 
> _Die Probleme sind groß, aber wir müssen den Termin einhalten._
> 
> Sind die Probleme auch groß, (so) müssen wir doch den Termin einhalten.
> 
> 
> Das habe ich endlich (nach ein paar Syntaxbücher) gefunden.
> Geht das?


 
Die Sätze waren so geschrieben? Ich finde, das geht nicht.


----------



## venenum

Richtig, Heidi! Ich habe wieder die Wortfolge versaut. Ich weiß nicht, was mir heute passiert. Üblicherweise stehe ich mit Deklinationen auf dem Kriegsfuß, mit der Wortfolge habe ich keine Probleme. 

Die Mustersätze, die ich gefunden, habe sehen so aus: 

_Hatte er auch keine Lust dazu, (so) musste er doch mit den kindern spielen._
_(Und) war die Aufgabe auch noch so schwer gewesen, (so) hätte er sie doch gelöst._

Du hast Recht, für beide Dinge - sowohl Wortfolge als auch _doch._
Danke schön für die Hilfe... Hoffentlich bestehe ich die Prüfung in den nächsten 10 Jahren...


----------



## FloVi

venenum said:


> _Die Probleme sind groß, aber wir müssen den Termin einhalten._
> 
> Sind die Probleme auch groß, (so) müssen wir den Termin einhalten.



Es hört sich etwas komisch an. Es fehlen die "Trotz"-Wörter:

 Sind die Probleme auch groß, so müssen wir den Termin _doch_ einhalten.
Sind die Probleme auch groß, so müssen wir den Termin _dennoch_ einhalten.
Sind die Probleme auch groß, so müssen wir _trotzdem _den Termin einhalten.
Sind die Probleme auch groß, so müssen wir _dennoch_ den Termin einhalten.
_Obwohl_ die Probleme groß sind, müssen wir den Termin einhalten.
_Trotz_ der großen Probleme, müssen wir den Termin einhalten.

"Mann, die Probleme sind aber groß"
"Ich weiß, wir müssen den Termin _trotzdem/dennoch_ einhalten!"

Solche Worte unterstreichen  das "Zwingende" ("Es nützt alles nichts, es ist einfach so, sie ist die bessere Skiläuferin / der Termin muss eingehalten werden") an der Situation. Es hört sich nach meinem Ermessen sehr viel "muttersprachlicher" an.


----------



## venenum

FloVi said:


> Es hört sich etwas komisch an. Es fehlen die "Trotz"-Wörter:
> 
> 
> Solche Worte unterstreichen das "Zwingende" ("Es nützt alles nichts, es ist einfach so, sie ist die bessere Skiläuferin / der Termin muss eingehalten werden") an der Situation. Es hört sich nach meinem Ermessen sehr viel "muttersprachlicher" an.


 

Ich weiß... Einen Konzessivsatz würde ich auch mit _trotz_ oder _obwohl _formen... Mich fragt man aber in der Prüfung nicht, wie ich es lieber machen würde, sondern muss ich den Satz so formen, als der Professor verlangt.


----------



## FloVi

venenum said:


> Mich fragt man aber in der Prüfung nicht, wie ich es lieber machen würde, sondern muss ich den Satz so formen, wie es der Professor verlangt.



Sprache ist lebendig, sie verlangt Kreativität. Wie kann ich etwas so Schönes wie eine Sprache lernen, wenn die Kreativität und das Gefühl unterdrückt werden. Meine Tochter fängt jetzt mit Latein an, ich hoffe, die Schule ist da offener.

Übrigens, soweit ich das hier beurteilen kann, ist Dein Deutsch ausgezeichnet. Weiter so!


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Sprache ist lebendig, sie verlangt Kreativität. Wie kann ich etwas so Schönes wie eine Sprache lernen, wenn die Kreativität und das Gefühl unterdrückt werden.



Ja, siehe meinen Kommentar in Post #2. Ich sehe das genau wie Du, Flovi! Mir haben diese mißglückten Englisch-Übungen in der Schule den Spaß mächtig verdorben. Erst später habe ich den Zugang gefunden -- fern ab von dusseligen Lückentexten und Satzumformungen. Ich befürchte, wir sind keine große Hilfe, wenn wir das so betonen -- aber es muß mal raus! 

Kajjo


----------



## venenum

FloVi said:


> Sprache ist lebendig, sie verlangt Kreativität. Wie kann ich etwas so Schönes wie eine Sprache lernen, wenn die Kreativität und das Gefühl unterdrückt werden. Meine Tochter fängt jetzt mit Latein an, ich hoffe, die Schule ist da offener.
> 
> Übrigens, soweit ich das hier beurteilen kann, ist Dein Deutsch ausgezeichnet. Weiter so!


 

Ja, die Sprache verlangt Kreativität, aber das Problem mit den Lernenden ist, dass sie selten kreativ sind, sondern benutzen schon bekannte Strukturen und machen kein Versuch, neue Strukturen zu lernen und benutzen. 
Ich kann nach mich selbst beurteilen - sowohl im Englischen als auch im Deutschen benutze ich die bekannten Strukturen und Ausdrucke statt den Neuen, weil ich mich mit den Bekannten wohl fühle, und weiß, dass ich weniger Fehler mache, als mit Neuen. Die einzige Art und Weise um jemanden (sogar die Leute, die sich mit der Sprache aktiv beschäftigen, z. B. Sprache studieren, wie ich) zu zwingen, neue Strukturen zu lernen und benutzen, ist solche mechanische Wiederholung und  Überprüfung.

Und danke fürs Kompliment  , obwohl ich hier nicht zustimmen kann, mein Deutsch soll und muss besser werden, wenn ich in der Zukunft Deutschlehrerin werden soll.


----------



## Kajjo

Venemum: Adjektive, die sich auf Substantive beziehen, werden immer klein geschrieben, auch wenn sie Dir substantiviert erscheinen mögen.

"Ich benutze bekannte Strukturen und keine neuen. Ich fühle mich mit bekannten einfach wohler als mit neuen."

Das Wort "Strukturen" ist in den drei letzten Fällen einfach nur ausgelassen. Es wäre allerdings besseres Deutsch, wenn man zumindest im zweiten Satz noch einmal das Wort Strukturen wiederholen würde (oder dort einen anderen Ausdruck ergänzt), da komplett fehlende Bezugswörter auch auf Muttersprachler seltsam wirken, zumindest in geschriebener Form.

Nur wenn die Wörter wirklich als Substantiv verwendet werden, erfolgt Großschreibung:

"Ich treffe mich morgen mit Bekannten." 

Kajjo


----------



## venenum

Mensch, 2 Monate habe ich Deutsch nicht benutzt und ich mache solche Anfängerfehler, dass ich mich nur schämen kann


----------



## Kajjo

Kein Problem, Venenum! Dein Deutsch ist bereits ziemlich gut und bei den harten Aufgaben Deines Professors wird es bestimmt schnell noch viel besser werden!

Noch eine Regel: In normalen Sätzen werden die Zahlen 1-13 ausgeschrieben, also eins bis dreizehn. Manche bevorzugen auch die ausgeschriebene Form aller Zahlen bis zwanzig.

_Ich habe zwei Monate kein Deutsch gesprochen._

Kajjo


----------



## venenum

Das weiß ich schon, es ist gleich im Kroatischen, ich bin aber einfach zu faul, um die Zahlen mit auszuschreiben, es ist viel einfacher nur die Zahltaste zu drucken.


----------



## Kajjo

OK. Wir versuchen aber alle, hier immer die Standardsprache zu benutzen und alle Regeln anzuwenden, die wir beherrschen. Stell Dir mal vor, wir wären zu faul zum Tippen?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo, die Regel mit den Zahlen kenne ich nur mit der Zwölf: Zahlen von eins bis zwölf werden ausgeschrieben, hundert und tausend als einzelne Adjektive auch und Million kann auch als Substantiv so ausgeschrieben werden:

"In unserem neuen Kurs sind gerade mal 13 Kinder. Das ist doch eindeutig zu wenig!"
"Es gab über hundert Angebote, aber keines davon interessierte mich auch nur im Geringsten."
"Da ich beruflich über tausend Kilometer pro Monat zurücklegen muss, habe ich ziemliche Finanzprobleme."
"In Deutschland gibt es bereits fünf Millionen Arbeitslose. Wenn die Quote weiter anhält, so können wir in zwanzig Jahren von 15 Millionen Arbeitslosen sprechen."

_(ausgedachte Beispiele)_

Ist das vielleicht eine neue Regelung?


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, mit hundert, tausend und Millionen kenne ich das auch. Wo auch immer jetzt die Grenze liegt, Zahlen wie eins, zwei, drei schreibt man nicht in Ziffern.

Die Grenze "12" kommt mir jetzt auch bekannt vor!  Ich selbst bevorzuge aber, die Zahlen bis zwanzig auszuschreiben.

Kajjo


----------



## Soße

Ich habe darauf bis jetzt noch nie wirklich geachtet, aber jetzt wo ihr es ansprecht, merke ich es auch. Würde aber auch eher sagen, dass man bis zur zwölf ausschreibt. 13 ist schon wieder relativ lang ausgeschrieben und sieht auch ein wenig ungewohnt aus.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo, so etwas mache ich auch oft. Aber siebzehn schreibe ich als Zahl und zwanzig wiederum lieber als Wort. In Stichpunkten oder Mitschriften nicht, aber in Briefen an andere Leute zum Beispiel. Wenn ich nämlich auch hundert schreiben kann, warum sollte ich dann nicht auch zwanzig schreiben?


----------

